
2018 Deloitte Millennial Survey [pdf] - wallflower
https://www2.deloitte.com/content/dam/Deloitte/global/Documents/About-Deloitte/gx-2018-millennial-survey-report.pdf
======
foepys
I find it very strange that, according to this study, Millennials and Gen-Z
have more faith in business leaders than in politicians. Maybe if they
collectively went out to vote instead of staying at home (2016 US presidential
election only had a <50% turnout for these groups), they could actually make a
difference instead of continuously complaining about how politicians are
allegedly ruining their lives.

I also fail to see how business leaders that neither have legislating power
(besides influencing politicians, which I assume again counts against
politicians) nor are interested in anybody not giving them money, could make
the world a better place. E.g. Elon Musk, who is regarded by many as a
visionary for a better world, is notoriously anti-union. He doesn't want a
democratic entity in his businesses.

The gig economy (which both groups are apparently liking so much) is an
absolute scam. Traditional businesses are getting "disrupted" by the deep
pockets of SV VC money to push all (existing and working) competitors out of
the market to establish a monopoly or duopoly. See Uber, Airbnb, various food
delivery services, etc. which are continuously creating problems for their
"workers" (that they insist they don't employ) or others around them
(worsening the affordable housing problems like in Berlin and Amsterdam).
People put themselves into these markets and lose everything their ancestors
fought for, including 40h weeks, paid vacation, health insurance, paid sick
leave etc. In the EU it's even worse where all those things and more are
guaranteed to employees by the state to a much larger extend.

~~~
miscreanity
Practices that work during a growth phase rarely work effectively when an
organization (business, country, etc) has reached the latter states of its
lifecycle.

One example is unions: they organized and protected workers in a period when
companies were maturing.

The growth phase is over. Now that such protections have been augmented by
retirement funds and pensions, businesses have little room to maneuver when an
economic downturn hits. Unions prevent those businesses from being able to
maintain competitive pricing in global markets due to labor costs, so those
obligations eventually put the company out of business or force it to move
operations - normally out of sheer survival since other companies in the space
will be doing the same.

The end result is that, in a mature market, unions can strangle a business
until both that business and the retirements of employees are lost.

Many other points exist that may seem counterintuitive without understanding
the perspective of both the employer and employee as well as international
capital flows and cycles.

~~~
api
How do unions work so well in Germany? I've heard the whole system is
different from American unions and less adversarial but I don't know the
details.

~~~
tormeh
Part of it is just politics/culture, I imagine. Unions are mainstream in
Germany, so German unions' positions on various issues are also mainstream.
From what I hear unions' in the US have more fringe positions.

~~~
gowld
Unions aren't fringe.The US populace is more fringe right-wing relative to
Europe.

------
opportune
I wonder how many of millenials’ problems are due to baby boomers reaching
their peak wealth/earning capabilities, likely continuing for another ~15
years. Certainly this would be a huge impediment to career advancement in
industries outside of tech, as well as making buying a house very difficult

I’m also tired of all of this inexact labeling of “generations” rather than
explicitly identifying these groups by age. I think creating a split between
“millenials” and “Gen X” and “Boomers” fosters an us vs them mentality that
does more harm than good. My parents are “boomers” and I’ve started hearing
them talking about how Millenials are X Y and Z (mostly bad things). I doubt
they would be as willing to say the same of “young people” or “young adults”.
Most age-related issues aren’t due to intrinsic cultural differences but the
combination of economics and demographics

~~~
cmjqol
>likely continuing for another ~15 years

It's not that simple, I doubt the boomers working at Google now are the one
creating problems and preventing the company from moving forward.

When you see how much stuff they did for ahead of their time ( Big Table ,
Piper etc...) and now the same tech is being ported to the cloud.

My point here is to say that it's a mentality issue rather than an age issue.
If the companies you are working did not invest to transform you and to make
you adequate toward current society , you are going to slow down your company
otherwise you'll be just fine.

>I’m also tired of all of this inexact labeling of “generations”

The age group are identified page 3.

I personally consider this labelling accurate , but as you mentioned it
"boomers" are okay to label others but not to be labelled themselves.

~~~
opportune
Tech is a bit of an exceptional situation since it’s extremely dynamic and
growing, plus there are a lot of youngish people in the upper echelons. I’m
thinking more of older, more established industries, which are what the vast
majority of people work in.

That’s not what I meant regarding the age. I mean that the same labels are
often applied to different age groups; there are multiple definitions. And
also, the labels convey a kind of cultural significance that I think distracts
from the more important differences. It’s easy to say that “Millenials deserve
everything they get because they’re lazy and entitled”, not so easy to say
“Young people deserve everything they get because they’re lazy and entitled.”

~~~
gowld
Old people and young people disrespecting each other is a popular pastime
since the dawn of history.

------
joshka
Was anyone else annoyed that the color for Millennial vs Gen Z kept swapping
back and forth in the doc?

------
twoslide
Interesting, any idea if they release the full (individual response level)
data?

------
stuckinarut
I really can't wait until we're finally old enough that we don't need these
asinine "how to understand millenials" style articles and reports.

